# Woher hat das "Cape Epic" seinen Namen?



## madbuddha (24. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich gefragt, woher das "Cape Epic" seinen Namen hat. "Trans Schwarzwald", "Transalp" und "Transrockies" sprechen ja für sich. Aber wofür steht "Cape Epic"?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## hefra (24. November 2008)

Vom Kap?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (24. November 2008)

übersetz die 2 wörter mal, dann solltest du draufkommen


----------



## madbuddha (25. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass das Cape für das bzw. die Kaps steht. Aber was soll das "Epic"?


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2008)

ep·ic (pk)
adj.
- Surpassing the usual or ordinary, particularly in scope or size.
- Heroic and impressive in quality.

**************************

epic 
Noun
1. a long exciting book, poem, or film, usually telling of heroic deeds 
2. a long narrative poem telling of the deeds of a legendary hero 

Adjective
very large or grand: a professional feud of epic proportions [Greek epos word, song] 

**************************


epic - very imposing or impressive; surpassing the ordinary (especially in size or scale); "an epic voyage"; "of heroic proportions"; "heroic sculpture"


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2008)

epic 
Synonyms: heroic poem, legend, narrative, saga, tale


----------



## madbuddha (25. November 2008)

Leute, ich denke, Ihr habt auch keine Ahnung. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass "Cape Epic" irgendein feststehender Begriff ist, der in diesem Teil der Welt eine besondere Bedeutung hat. Vielleicht heißt das Kap der guten Hoffnung oder sonst ein Kap in der Gegend dort so.

Ansonsten kann man sich aus den von Dubbel zusammengesuchten Übersetungen (Danke dafür) ja ziemlich viel zusammensuchen, das Sinn ergibt.

Also wenn jemand tatsächlich weiß, warum das Rennen "Cape Epic" heißt, würde ich mich über eine Information sehr freuen.

Danke.


----------



## Thunderbird (25. November 2008)

Also wenn du Dubbel nicht glaubst (immer ein schwerer Fehler), glaub einem (fertig)  studierten Anglisten.
Ein "_Epic" Race, Film, Tale _oder so beschreibt heldenhafte, bedeutsame oder eben monumentale Geschehnisse.
"Ben Hur", "Spartacus"... Vielleicht sagt dir das griechische "Epos" was (Illias, Odyssee) Nein, das hat nichts mit Doping zu tun. 

Thb


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (25. November 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich gefragt, woher das "Cape Epic" seinen Namen hat. "Trans Schwarzwald", "Transalp" und "Transrockies" sprechen ja für sich. Aber wofür steht "Cape Epic"?
> 
> Danke schonmal.




Nimm mal das Beispiel Grapefruit ! In das deutsche übersetzt ist das der Paradiesapfel ! 

Verdammte Hacke, warum heißt das Ding nicht Paradiseapple ?

Tiefer möchte ich auf diese "epische" Fragestellung nicht eingehen !


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (25. November 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Also wenn du Dubbel nicht glaubst (immer ein schwerer Fehler), glaub einem (fertig)  studierten Anglisten.
> Ein "_Epic" Race, Film, Tale _oder so beschreibt heldenhafte, bedeutsame oder eben monumentale Geschehnisse.
> "All in the valley of death rode the six hundred" , "Ben Hur", "Spartacus"...
> Vielleicht sagt dir das griechische "Epos" was (Illias, Odyssee) Nein, das hat nichts mit Doping zu tun.
> ...



Was ist ein Dubbel ?

Ich kenne nur Double, also mit zwei Höcker, das sind nämlich Kamele ! Das mit einem Höcker ist ja ein Dromedar. 

Wen es interessiert !


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Also wenn du Dubbel nicht glaubst (immer ein schwerer Fehler)


Dubbel hat nur eine Auswahl korrekter Übersetzungen des Wortes Epic gepostet. Aus dieser Liste von Verben, Adjektiven und Nomen das richtige rauszufinden war mir leider nicht möglich.



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ein "_Epic" Race, Film, Tale _oder so beschreibt heldenhafte, bedeutsame oder eben monumentale Geschehnisse.
> "Ben Hur", "Spartacus"... Vielleicht sagt dir das griechische "Epos" was (Illias, Odyssee)


Das könnte die richtige Bedeutung sein.




Thunderbird schrieb:


> Nein, das hat nichts mit Doping zu tun.



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)




----------



## polo (26. November 2008)

wie schaut's denn mit dem baja epic aus? oder dem breck epic?


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

oder die catskills epics, alpine epic, colorado epic, epic san dimas, flight centre cycle epic...
oder einfach "The Epic" in texas?

@ madbuddha: 
ich hab keine einzige übersetzung gepostet (und du solltest auch nicht den fehler machen, den begriff "epic" mit dem deutschen episch = narrativ, erzählerisch gleichzusetzen), 
ein verb ist da auch nirgends genannt, 
und weil es dir nicht möglich ist, das richtige rauszufinden, hat der rest von uns keine ahnung?


----------



## polo (26. November 2008)

oder das epic enter?


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

oder die epic demie?


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2008)

@Dubbel und Polo:

Solange Ihr hier nichts konkretes postet, gehe ich weiter davon aus, dass Ihr, genau wie ich auch, nicht genau wisst, was es in deutscher Sprache bedeutet.

Wenn Ihr eine korrekte Übersetzung habt, dann postet sie. Wenn Ihr keine korrekte deutsche Übersetzung für Epic in diesem Fall habt, dann verarscht mich wenigstens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (26. November 2008)

Ritter_Hundt schrieb:


> Was ist ein Dubbel ?
> 
> Ich kenne nur Double, also mit zwei Höcker, das sind nämlich Kamele ! Das mit einem Höcker ist ja ein Dromedar.
> 
> Wen es interessiert !



Ne da bist du falsch Informiert, Kamel ist die Gruppe dann wird unterteilt, Dromedar (1Höcker) und Trampeltier (2 Höcker) sind Altwelt Schwielensohler und Lama, Alpaka, Vikunjas sind Neuwelt Schwielensohler.

Wen es interessiert !!! 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2008)

ihr habt doch alle keine ahnung. erstens hier.

Der *Begrif epic kommt aus dem Englischen und steht fÃ¼r eine "epische Geschichteâ.* siehe: www.epic-church.de/ 

zweitens: ein cape ist *Der Mantel der Filmstars. Bequemer Schutz gegen KÃ¤lte. Aus feinster Kaschmir- Mischung.* siehe u.a. hier: https://www.proidee.de 


also ganz klar. das cape epic ist nach einem mantel benannt, den vorzugsweise filmstars tragen, die unendlich lange, langweilige geschichten erzÃ¤hlen.


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2008)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte wie das endet, hätte ich im KTWR gepostet. Aber dort hätte wahrscheinlich niemand geantwortet...


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> [ich] gehe weiter davon aus, dass Ihr, genau wie ich auch, nicht genau wisst, was es in deutscher Sprache bedeutet.
> Wenn Ihr eine korrekte Übersetzung habt, dann postet sie.


nach einer übersetzung hast du ursprünglich gar nicht gefragt, 
thunderbird hat dir eine erstklassige erklärung geliefert, 
ich hab genügend synonyme und konnotationen herbeigeschafft,
aber du weisst jetzt immer noch nicht, was der begriff bedeutet?


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> nach einer übersetzung hast du ursprünglich gar nicht gefragt,


Offensichtlich habe ich die Frage falsch gestellt. 



dubbel schrieb:


> thunderbird hat dir eine erstklassige erklärung geliefert,
> ich hab genügend synonyme und konnotationen herbeigeschafft,
> aber du weisst jetzt immer noch nicht, was der begriff bedeutet?



Total klasse, wie Ihr mitgearbeitet habt. Ich hätte mich aber über jemanden gefreut, der einfach mit einer Übersetzung geantwortet hätte.

"Heldenhaftes Geschehnis am Kap". Ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft.


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

also gut, hier die übersetzung: 

episch 
adj. 
- das übliche oder normale übertreffend, vor allem in Umfang oder Größe. 
- Heldenhaft und beeindruckend in Qualität. 

************************** 

Epos 
Substantiv 
1. ein langes spannendes Buch, Gedicht, oder Film, in der Regel erzählen von heldenhaften Taten 
2. ein langes narratives Gedicht erzählt von den Taten eines legendären Helden 

Episch 
Adjektiv 
sehr groß oder großartig: eine professionelle Fehde von epischen Proportionen [griechischen Epos Wort, Gesang] 

************************** 


Episch - sehr eindrucksvoll oder beeindruckend; das normale übertreffend (vor allem in der Größe oder Skala); "eine epische Reise", "der heroischen Proportionen", "heroischen Skulptur"


----------



## CassandraComplx (26. November 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> "Heldenhaftes Geschehnis am Kap". Ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft.


 
Kennst Du:


----------



## madbuddha (26. November 2008)

Kap der Angst, Original Cape Fear.

=

Cape Epic also Kap der heldenhaften Geschehnisse.


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

klingt dir "das übliche oder normale übertreffende am Cap" zu hölzern?


----------



## polo (26. November 2008)

gibt's denn jetzt immer noch offene fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. November 2008)

ja:
was wird dann aus den erwähnten rennen wie catskills epics, alpine epic, colorado epic, epic san dimas, flight centre cycle epic (darauf bin ich dann besonders gespannt)...
oder dem tatsächlich so genannten "The Epic" in texas?


----------



## Renato (26. November 2008)

> Cape Epic also Kap der heldenhaften Geschehnisse.




Und ich dachte es geht um eine Radtour in Lycrahöschen.


----------



## polo (26. November 2008)

oder um das electronic privacy information center oder gar um encapsulated protection inside clothing by nextec.


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2008)

bitte, bitte hüllt den cape des schweigens über diesen thread....


----------



## tzmtb (26. November 2008)

Nö, nicht doch.


----------

